# How do I work out which inserts these are?



## SVB (2 Apr 2018)

When I bought my lathe it came with a number of tools etc and also included 9 ‘orphan’ new SECO tips in a box that unfortunately has no sticker or label.







How do I work out what the correct code number would be so i can order a tool holder to suit?

Thanks

Simon


----------



## galleywood (2 Apr 2018)

Search for the Seco catalogue and work through the system of specifying an insert - T for Triangular, S for Square plus all the other letter and number aspects.
You will see pictures of each style to help with the indenification/specification.


----------



## novocaine (2 Apr 2018)

Ccmt- 060204-f1 
From you measurements.


----------



## novocaine (2 Apr 2018)

Oh and future info
https://youtu.be/Q1QFvRN7wHE

This old tony.


----------



## SVB (2 Apr 2018)

novocaine":1ydjaqr6 said:


> Oh and future info
> https://youtu.be/Q1QFvRN7wHE
> 
> This old tony.



Errrr, are you sure this is the right link?


----------



## novocaine (3 Apr 2018)

no I really am not. 

this one is
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsFFWYo8ugw

now to work out how youtube decided to give me a link to a video I haven't watched, never mind one that I've wanted to share the link with others for.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 Apr 2018)

Ah, well ...... it could have been pornographic ................


----------



## novocaine (3 Apr 2018)

I fear that for some, it is, (men in tight shorts), we don't judge. 
Whilst I do enjoy cycling, I am not prone to sitting and watching adverts for overly expensive, rather pointless shorts, sold to the latest crowd of "all the gear no idea" folks.


----------



## SVB (3 Apr 2018)

novocaine":rr1ent4c said:


> no I really am not.
> 
> this one is
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsFFWYo8ugw
> ...



This one is much better - great video, thanks for sharing.

Simon


----------



## CHJ (3 Apr 2018)

Carbide Insert Designation Chart

Choosing Carbide Insert Shape

Links from Here , some of the other links may be useful.


----------



## novocaine (3 Apr 2018)

Thanks for that link CHJ. 
Ive got something similar on paper but coildnt find it online. Wasnt searching for the right thing.


----------



## hawkeyefxr (4 Apr 2018)

Make you own tool holder it very easy, square or octagonal SS is good. I even made my own handle but you can buy them pretty cheap on the net.


----------



## CHJ (4 Apr 2018)

hawkeyefxr":39qf5ic9 said:


> Make you own tool holder it very easy, square or octagonal SS is good. *I even made my own handle* but you can buy them pretty cheap on the net.




Metal Working Section/Lathe !!


----------



## parvum (6 Apr 2018)

Hi They look like ccmt 06 coated tips fit ian sclcr/l holder probabley 10mm shank to suit a 3 1/2 lathe like an ML7 ok for general turning of ferrous metals, but will work with care on brass.
regards Paul


----------

